

How Microsoft's human resources culture drove away talent - Flopsy
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/blog/2012/aug/13/microsoft-human-resources-culture

======
ethomson
I was hoping that this was an analysis of the new review system, or at least
_included_ an analysis of the new review system.

It doesn't; this is a two year old article that suggests that Microsoft's old
review system ("stack ranking") was flawed. Which is a fine position, and this
was a well-written criticism, despite being old news when it was written, but
it doesn't hold up so much after the changes HR made to the review model.
(Disclaimer: MSFT employee.)

~~~
PhantomGremlin
> it doesn't hold up so much after the changes HR made

Do you have a link to anything public about this? I've only read negatives
about stack ranking and MSFT HR. It would be nice to read about how they've
changed their evil ways.

~~~
ethomson
You'll find a handful of announcements if you google "microsoft new review
system". [http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/12/5094864/microsoft-
kills-s...](http://www.theverge.com/2013/11/12/5094864/microsoft-kills-stack-
ranking-internal-structure) is helpful as it includes the memo that introduced
the new system.

What I have not seen is any substantial discussions about the new system
recently, which would be useful since the FY has now wrapped and we have had
our first review under the new system.

Speaking only for myself, I don't really know how different the new system is
than the old system, but I also didn't see a lot of problems in the old
system. This may be because my group is somewhat odd (we're not in Redmond.)

